# Theory on high shoulders



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a theory on the high shoulders.. I'm not sure about USG @ National but I do know Certainteed stopped using rollers and switched to a wedge on their machines . The rollers had to be replaced however often which caused the plant to shut down for the replacement Where the wedge will last 10 times longer. I'd be willing to bet ALL the wallboard manufactures 
are using The wedge now. 

And [If?] They all started with the wedge pressing at the same time ..Say 08/09 Would It not make sense that's the culprit?


Just a thought ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A theory is just that, till it's proved. Now you must follow up on it and prove it out. 

Or

You could get someone who has some time on their hands (MrWillys), and knows something about board (MrWillys), and could speak 'corporate speak' some (MrWillys), to maybe follow up on your thought with manufacturers and report back.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

WHAT? I'm not good enough for Corporate speak? 


LOL! The last Rep I met with offered to send me to NC for a tour through their plant...I said...Can I walk through the door bitchin?? 


Yeah ! Willy would probably be the better choice as a Corporate speaker.
I would lose my temper when they start throwing the BS at me.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> WHAT? I'm not good enough for Corporate speak?
> 
> 
> LOL! The last Rep I met with offered to send me to NC for a tour through their plant...I said...Can I walk through the door bitchin??
> ...


 Maybe the 2 of you could go together - one playing 'the good boarder' and the other 'the bad boarder'. Maybe even add in 'the ugly boarder'.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe the 2 of you could go together - one playing 'the good boarder' and the other 'the bad boarder'. Maybe even add in 'the ugly boarder'.


That's a good idea! 

Because when Willy ,Me and Mudstar walk in the door they better be on their toes!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> That's a good idea!
> 
> Because when Willy ,Me and Mudstar walk in the door they better be on their toes!


:thumbsup:

Btw, if you read back on what I 1st said, I didn't say you couldn't 'corporate speak'. It was just 1 of 3 points I was thinking whoever went should maybe have going for them if possible, so those at the factory might be less likely to blow a person off.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, if you read back on what I 1st said, I didn't say you couldn't 'corporate speak'. It was just 1 of 3 points I was thinking whoever went should maybe have going for them if possible, so those at the factory might be less likely to blow a person off.


I know what you meant JM. :yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

JustMe said:


> A theory is just that, till it's proved. Now you must follow up on it and prove it out.
> 
> Or
> 
> You could get someone who has some time on their hands (MrWillys), and knows something about board (MrWillys), and could speak 'corporate speak' some (MrWillys), to maybe follow up on your thought with manufacturers and report back.


 Lets start a fund to send Willy and Moore to Washington. Moore youre gonna have to get a suit.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Holy schitt, where have I been? I've never actually seen rock run, so I have to assume Moore is right. However, I do know the edge compound is harder than the core. Could this compound possibly have similar compounds as hot mud causing swelling when force dried? Just another thought to throw into the mix. I worked until March of 12, and never heard of this being an issue in the West.
I actually wanted to do something different when I was younger. Funny thing happened though. Once I got the degree in Construction Inspection I realized how much I loved it. I'm most proud of hanging shacks of everything I've done, but it took years to figure it out.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> Lets start a fund to send Willy and Moore to Washington. Moore youre gonna have to get a suit.


MrWillys and Moore Go To Washington. Has the makings of an epic movie.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it the 1/2" board or 5/8"? Or both. Ive only seen it on 1/2" cerTAINTeed


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Maybe the 2 of you could go together - one playing 'the good boarder' and the other 'the bad boarder'. Maybe even add in 'the ugly boarder'.






moore said:


> That's a good idea!
> 
> Because when Willy ,Me and Mudstar walk in the door they better be on their toes!


So let me get this straight, Willy is good :thumbsup:, Moore is bad.

So does that mean that Mudstar that is ugly.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

He has beautiful eyes..
..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> So does that mean that Mudstar that is ugly.


I don't know if anyone knows that one. Maybe 2buck? Maybe Ms is a Greek god.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Is it the 1/2" board or 5/8"? Or both. Ive only seen it on 1/2" cerTAINTeed


The last time it happened to me was on some already painted wood particle type board, where they wanted the joints between the sheets taped.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

JustMe said:


> MrWillys and Moore Go To Washington. Has the makings of an epic movie.


 Of course the role of Moore would be played by Chuck Norris. For Willy I am leaning towards Dinero or Costner.:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> Of course the role of Moore would be played by Chuck Norris. For Willy I am leaning towards Dinero or Costner.:thumbup:








Perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> The last time it happened to me was on some already painted wood particle type board, where they wanted the joints between the sheets taped.


 Sorry,,, not following ya


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Sorry,,, not following ya


Just saying it can happen as well on surfaces that aren't drywall, and those surfaces had already been painted, so were sealed.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> Is it the 1/2" board or 5/8"? Or both. Ive only seen it on 1/2" cer*TAINT*eed


I caught that. :lol:


----------

